# [RISOLTO] Kernel panic.. cosa è successo?

## nevhack

dopo aver configurato il kernel per la scheda video.. mi andava in crash all'avvio..

ho provato a rimettere tutto come prima.. ma non c'è modo di farlo ripartire e si ferma a questa schermata..

http://imageshack.us/photo/photo/526/bloccok.jpg/

c'è un file log per vedere dov'è l'errore..?

la schermata si blocca cosi e non si accende nemmeno la tastiera..Last edited by nevhack on Mon Oct 08, 2012 3:40 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Onip

per me ti sei scordato di mettere come built-in (simbolo * in menuconfig) i filesystem che utilizzi nel tuo sistema. accedi da live e controlla eventualmente ricompilando il kernel e reinstallandolo a dovere.

----------

## nevhack

Grazie Onip per avermi messo la pulce all'orecchio..

ecco cosa era successo..

aggiungendo la compatibilità con altri file system, quale NTFS per windows.. ho deciso di mettere qualche altra compatibilità con gli altri FS ext2, ext3, ext4 etc..

l'errore è stato.. come menzionato dal manuale!! di non spuntare i file system come modulo (M).. ma di spuntarli normalmente con (*)..

tutto è tornato a posto.. grazie Onip!

P.s. questa volta alla schermata d'avvio è scesa la gocciolina di sudore..c'è mancato poco..  :Shocked: 

----------

## Onip

 *nevhack wrote:*   

> P.s. questa volta alla schermata d'avvio è scesa la gocciolina di sudore..c'è mancato poco.. 

 

cose che capitano e che, a mio parere, danno un po' di "pepe" all'esperienza gentoo   :Laughing: 

----------

